

Y Combinator Fellowship Fake Acceptance Letter - webhat
https://medium.com/@kurtybot/ycombinator-fellowship-fake-acceptance-letter-40384dc12e57

======
Phoeniyx
People should have also checked submittable after receiving the email as a
validation check - without relying on the email alone. Email is not very
safe/reliable (as we see in this case). With the usual caveats, a secure
website is usually safer.

